# OBD'er Royal Rumble



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Time for the OBD's contest of contests. 50 OBD'ers enter. One wins. This is retro so older faces will be there. Watch and be amazed as I pull out extremely old names many people might never have heard of.  This is an all time Royal Rumble. 

OBD'ers will be judged based on debating, calcing, promo-cutting, and other community contributions. 

*Contestants:*

1. ChaosTheory123 (gassed out, eliminated by EM because lolDB)
2. Regicide (eliminated by Chaos)
3. Genyosai (eliminated by Chaos)
4. Teddy
5. Roman55
6. Qinglong (DQ'd for duping)
7. Raidou Kuzunoha
8. Ulti/Hunteri Heroci
9. Kurou (dropkicked out of the ring by a sneaky Ulti)
10. Brohan
11. The Immortal Watchdog
12. Fang
13. Pipboy
14. Saga (eliminated by himself, because he wanted his plane)
15. God Movement
16. Judas
17. Es (eliminated by yours truly)
18. Abigail
19. Yours truly. 
20. Darth Nihilus
21. Kazuakisama (entered into a buzzsaw)
22. Tranquil Fury
23. Huntring
24. Ramza
25. willybereb (eliminated by the Clothesline from Hivemind)
26. Qinglong (DQ'd for duping)
27. Dandy Elegance (stoned, eliminated himself)
28. Endless Mike
29. lolos (eliminated by Dandy)
30. loldartg (eliminated by Dandy)
35. Cableguy15
31. Ampchu
32. Limit_Tester
33. ThanatoSeraph
34. Giverobert20dollars
35. Supertacocat
36. Fujita (eliminated by Mirage trying to show his affections)
37. zenieth
38. Zetta
39. Blade
40. Aldric
41. lolfluttershit (Santino'd by Aldric)
42. Ultimate Deathsaurer
43. Leon Soryu
44. OtherGalaxy
45. Beta/Omega13 (eliminated by OG's frying pan)
46. Lucaniel
47. Platinum
48. Louis Cyphre
49. KaiserWombat (eliminated by the Clothesline from Hivemind)
50. Crimson Dragoon

Begin. Theme song courtesy of our friend Pyron:

[YOUTUBE]PkyoIyHQzu4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

First post. :uvalaugh


That galaxian ^ (use bro) Kurou, where is he? You forgot him?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

how are people supposed to interpret omission?


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Do I need to make this a 40 man match? 

@Luc. Certain names came to mind. Wanted to span the generations.

Apologies if some have been forgotten for the first 30.


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Make it 40. :uvalaugh


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok, obviously Luc and Kurou and Raidou. :heston

Who else needs inputting that I may have forgotten? 

Deathsaurer.


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

- Kurou
- Luc
- Saint Saga
- UD
- Basch/Raidou
- Crimson King
- Teddy
- Rob
- Es
- Why not add Leon too
- Beta 13


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

There's your 40. Added Regicide because he has more influence. 

Forgot Teddy. :uvalaugh

We needed to go one over because we can't forget him.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

may as well just use one of those obd wiki member lists if you're gonna add leon and alpha u wot

why's flutter even in there?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

Hmm, betting on EM, ChaosTheory123,Nevermind, Dandy Elegance, Blade,CD,Fujita.
That's my narrowed down list. Dandy would probably make it pretty far if he was still around.
Of course second place goes to Plat no matter what.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> may as well just use one of those obd wiki member lists if you're gonna add leon and alpha u wot
> 
> why's flutter even in there?



Like it or not the nig nog has a lot of Cancerdome influence. The King of the Cancerdomers.

But he comes running down into the ring and Abigail throws his ass over the top rope immediately though.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

This is Flutter:

[YOUTUBE]gU5Lf21sf_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kazu (Mar 25, 2014)

No Zen or Dartg? 

I'd go with CT or EM overall. But I haven't seen a lot of these people debate. So take my vote with a grain of salt.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

On someone's suggestion this is going to be top 50.


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 25, 2014)

Flutter pony's the competition.
We should make bets. 
What's with all the retarded ':uva's, ':uvalaugh's, and ':heston's btw? They look pretty stupid.


----------



## teddy (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll be like punk and spend 10+ minutes resting in the corner


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 25, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> Like it or not the nig nog has a lot of Cancerdome influence. The King of the Cancerdomers.



Nah. He acts like he is, and maybe he was a year ago, but not so much anymore.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Give me four more names.

Then I will reshuffle the ordering to make it random.


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

GiveRobnodollars, i said it niggermind earlier
Leon
Imagine
Chahige or UR


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 25, 2014)

Good guy Luc.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

We need OS, just because.


----------



## Scratchy (Mar 25, 2014)

who are all these people


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

And I decided to give a spot to Ramza. Dude WAS runner up for last year's member of the year.


----------



## teddy (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> they're shorthand ways of referring to popular reaction gifs without having to actually find them, upload them, and post them



What they actually are:


*Spoiler*: __ 







How they can be applied:



Scratchy said:


> who are all these people




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Regicide (Mar 25, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> Added Regicide because he has more influence.


I have influence? Since when?


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

? said:


> I'll be like punk and spend 10+ minutes resting in the corner


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Mar 25, 2014)

what a shit thread

probably banned too


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

SuperTacocat said:


> Good guy Luc.



the funny thing is that i was actually explaining without showing him the gifs because i was annoyed by his post and wanted him to continue to not know

it's teddy who's actually being a good guy

the dick


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Ramza, of course  .


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

And 4 stars, really?


----------



## Scratchy (Mar 25, 2014)

? said:


>



stop laughing at me


----------



## teddy (Mar 25, 2014)

Well he _did_. almost thought the dude took nap in the middle of the rumble


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2014)

This old familiar feeling....


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Alright, I'm gonna re randomize this.

Better luck next year to those who didn't make it. :heston


----------



## teddy (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> the funny thing is that i was actually explaining without showing him the gifs because i was annoyed by his post and wanted him to continue to not know
> 
> it's teddy who's actually being a good guy
> 
> the dick





Scratchy said:


> stop laughing at me


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

? said:


> Well he _did_. almost thought the dude took nap in the middle of the rumble



CM Punk being CM Punk. Pretty much.


----------



## teddy (Mar 25, 2014)

Then the next night when punk didn't show up at all


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Btw you remember dat 2011 CM Punk era? Dat best in the world quality?


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Cult of Personality .


----------



## Kazu (Mar 25, 2014)

Can't believe that i'm even included in this list. 

On the other hand, there probably isn't that many more good OBDers.

Also, HMT.


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

To be also on topic.

How many obd'ers we rank/rate? As many as we want? 


Or all 50 of them? :uvalaugh


----------



## Tacocat (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> the funny thing is that i was actually explaining without showing him the gifs because i was annoyed by his post and wanted him to continue to not know
> 
> it's teddy who's actually being a good guy
> 
> the dick



Making him aware of his ignorance while keeping him ignorant.

I mistook you, Luc. Very devious


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Mar 25, 2014)

> 39. Beta/Omega13


My Goodness 
Beta, you should change your name already


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 25, 2014)

Gemini Edlab said:


> Btw you remember dat 2011 CM Punk era? Dat best in the world quality?


2012 is my fave year in WWE. Punk is godtier.


> they're shorthand ways of
> referring to popular reaction
> gifs without having to actually
> find them, upload them, and
> post them


I know what they are, Le Arse. I just think the way the dupe and Nvm were spamming them wasn't awesome. It's like that kid who abuses the uva thing.
And somehow, I'm not on the damn list.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

Kazuakisama said:


> Can't believe that i'm even included in this list.
> 
> On the other hand, there probably isn't that many more good OBDers.
> 
> Also, HMT.



no, there definitely are, niggermind (a) joined in '10 and (b) is lazy

so this isn't comprehensive and is biased towards present day

and has a notable amount of filler, like you


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Mar 25, 2014)

> Le Arse



What is that even supposed to be?

It feels like you were trying to make an insult portmanteau with Luc's name, then just went "fuck it" half way through.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> What is that even supposed to be?
> 
> It feels like you were trying to make an insult portmanteau with Luc's name, then just went "fuck it" half way through.



no he's referring to the football team i support


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 25, 2014)

ThanatoSeraph said:


> What is that even supposed to be?
> 
> It feels like you were trying to make an insult portmanteau with Luc's name, then just went "fuck it" half way through.



at least back then, we had shit like Loseraniel and Loliconiel 

actual effort can go a long way


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Mar 25, 2014)

oh, arse as in arsenal the football team, that makes sense


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> no he's referring to the football team i support



ah, well then, nevermind what I said


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> at least back then, we had shit like Loseraniel and Loliconiel
> 
> actual effort can go a long way



...loliconiel...?

when was that a thing? creepy


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> ...loliconiel...?
> 
> when was that a thing? creepy



I remember someone calling you that years ago, though I don't know who


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

do you mean lolcaniel

cos that's okay

_loli_caniel though, yikes

mirage's was my favourite though. 'my friend GAYCANIEL who loves hard cocks in his ass'


----------



## Es (Mar 25, 2014)

> Loliconiel


Seriously that was a fucking thing :iori1

Ah it's explained


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Finished the new draw, finally.

Now we can begin.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

i include all of it like it's a heroic epithet

swift-footed achilles
apollo the distant deadly archer

gaycaniel-who-loves-hard-cocks-in-his-ass


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> do you mean lolcaniel
> 
> cos that's okay
> 
> _loli_caniel though, yikes



nah, I meant what I said

he was referring to you as a lolicon for some reason  

don't ask me how I remember this


----------



## Es (Mar 25, 2014)

Hahahahahahaha that makes no fucking sense whatsoever


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 25, 2014)

> Loseraniel and Loliconiel





> Loliconiel


Who the fuck thinks up this shit anyway?


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok let's get the obvious out of the way.

flutter gets Santino'd.

Probably by Aldric.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> nah, I meant what I said
> 
> he was referring to you as a lolicon for some reason
> 
> don't ask me how I remember this



well

i just googled "loliconiel"

it matched no documents, throughout the entire internet 

so unless every post with that word in it got deleted...


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> Ok let's get the obvious out of the way.
> 
> *flutter gets Santino'd.*
> 
> Probably by Aldric.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

dartg and OS enter at pretty much the same time.

Dandy probably eliminates them like this:

[YOUTUBE]5XWa5DjcJVk[/YOUTUBE]

Agreed?


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I just call him Lucy, it's what I would call the lord of darkness after all.



Being called 'Lucy' doesn't affect him in any way.
You're right on the whole Lucifer thing tho.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> well
> 
> i just googled "loliconiel"
> 
> ...



I did it myself


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Gemini Edlab said:


> To be also on topic.
> 
> How many obd'ers we rank/rate? As many as we want?
> 
> ...



Let's focus on who gets eliminated fast first. 

Then we can start to narrow things down.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> I did it myself





what the hell



weird

also that's close to five years ago. good memory, man


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

I haven't seen Brohan in forever


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

man i'd completely forgotten about what a tit viking zero was

hunh

that thread was in my very first year of membership, but i comported myself in a way i'd be pleased with if it happened today. that's unusual. i usually think of my 2009 self as having been slightly cringey


----------



## Darth Niggatron (Mar 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It was supposed to?


It wasn't? I only call gaiz 'lucy' to get reactions from them.
|
It's almost like no one gives shits about the thread itself. Btw, Nevermind, how are we supposed to go about debating this? I'd say it'd end in flaming, but no one has the motivation for that kind of thing.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> what the hell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Stay on topic.


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Yeah OBD can't flame at all. Sure.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

that one was 'lolicaniel' with an A, not an O, so yeah

but



> Your search - "lolicaniel" - did not match any documents.
> 
> Suggestions:
> 
> ...



what the fuck is this

what's wrong with goog-

wait, when i don't do it with quote marks, the results show up

which doesn't really make sense


----------



## KaiserWombat (Mar 25, 2014)

Somehow, I can't see this staying alive for too long 

As long as everyone in here can behave and not use this opportunity to enter into unnecessary tangents and/or flamebaiting of 'unpopular' posters, I'll keep it alive ()

---

On-topic: statistically speaking, factoring in the winners of all 28 Royal Rumble events in WWF/E history (and including additional factors, such as only 20 participants in the 1988 Rumble, a 40-man Rumble in 2011 and co-winners for the 1994 Rumble), the *#20* spot is the rough mean number for a winning entry, which in this case would be *Nihilus*.

However, there are another 10 participants in this ficitious Rumble to take account of, so I suspect anyone lucky enough to be in the 20-30 spot bracket has the highest likelihood for success.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

CD honestly has a good shot at winning this thing.

More OBD Member of the Year awards than anyone else in its history, respected by everybody, and he enters last. He's well-rested. 

But let's deal with first eliminations first.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

> 1. ChaosTheory123
> 2. Regicide


Regicide gets knocked out of the ring first, that's for sure.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

5 pages in a few minutes



whats going on


----------



## Regicide (Mar 25, 2014)

I wasn't expecting to last long anyways.


----------



## KaiserWombat (Mar 25, 2014)

Gonna have to ask the ladies and gentlemen bragging about having the ability to flame on a message board to wear their thinking caps before they enter an already cautious thread with a mod actively viewing it

Thanks


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

C'mon Kaiser this is the type of thread that the community loves.


----------



## Amae (Mar 25, 2014)

KaiserWombat said:


> Somehow, I can't see this staying alive for too long
> 
> As long as everyone in here can behave and not use this opportunity to enter into unnecessary tangents and/or flamebaiting of 'unpopular' posters, I'll keep it alive ().


Good man, Wombat. At least fun's still allowed. 

Genyosai gets eliminated first if Regicide lasts long enough, actually.


----------



## ThanatoSeraph (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> that one was 'lolicaniel' with an A, not an O, so yeah
> 
> but
> 
> ...



In google's programming quotation marks is a search for that exact phrase IIRC.

Maybe that programming's pedantic enough to extend to capitalisation or something and that's why it didn't show up.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Regicide gets knocked out of the ring first, that's for sure.



[YOUTUBE]PzaKU617kUM[/YOUTUBE]

That's that.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Who are we eliminating, do I get my service weapons and handcuffs



does bryd get his grenades and cheating full auto weapons


does Rob get his TKD

or is it not that kind of elimination


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

the standouts are fang, aldric, zetta, and cd

it's between them

should've added zephos


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

> 1. ChaosTheory123
> 2. Regicide
> 3. Genyosai


Info on Genyosai?
Wait, I've never heard of him, he goes out no matter what.
That leaves a slightly tired CT vs Teddy

That's going to last a while.


KaiserWombat said:


> Gonna have to ask the ladies and gentlemen bragging about having the ability to flame on a message board to wear their thinking caps before they enter an already cautious thread with a mod actively viewing it
> 
> Thanks



Don't think I've ever flamed anyone, I tease though.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Who are we eliminating, do I get my service weapons and handcuffs



You'd just shoot yourself in the foot while accidentally handcuffing yourself

You're already handicapped, don't make it worse for yourself


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2014)

Fang and CD are basically the D-Generation X of the OBD.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Regicide, dartg, OS, and fluttershit are eliminated.

Reg by Chaos.
OS and dartg by Dandy.
Fluttershit by Aldric.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2014)

And obviously I'm numbah 1


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> You'd just shoot yourself in the foot while accidentally handcuffing yourself
> 
> You're already handicapped, don't make it worse for yourself


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

I seriously love that reaction pic, if only I could remove the FX


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> I seriously love that reaction pic, if only I could remove the FX



The magic of "cropping" would do just that.

You'd literally lose no important detail doing so


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Leon dropkicks the right moment Beta 13.

Dear Beta was on a cocky pose thinking that he could oneshot Leon.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Fang and CD are basically the D-Generation X of the OBD.



There is tag/ triple team potential here, it's possible to beat the greats even here.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

True enough but I'm to lazy to go back and do that Chaos


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> I seriously love that reaction pic, if only I could remove the FX



i made a gif of it long back


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Do it for me pl0x


----------



## Byrd (Mar 25, 2014)

> 26 (15 members and 11 guests)


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> I seriously love that reaction pic, if only I could remove the FX


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uUTa8rFjgD0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

I thought about making a gif of t but I hadnt even finished the episode yet. So I just screencapped it ,resized it, then uploaded it.


But since you've so kindly made a gif of it :33


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> True enough but I'm to lazy to go back and do that Chaos





EDIT - And the new poster gets to it before me


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Thank you brother :33


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Chaos too? I expected you to tell me to eat a dick


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

I feel bad for Kazuakisama.

He has to contend with GM, Judas, Es, Abigail, Nihilus, and me all at once.

He might as well just be Jeff Hardy walking into Kane and the Undertaker at the Royal Rumble 2001.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> I thought about making a gif of t but I hadnt even finished the episode yet. So I just screencapped it ,resized it, then uploaded it.
> 
> 
> But since you've so kindly made a gif of it :33



which ep was it from again

season 3, i think

when raylan and other marshalls find some detroit hitmen holed up in a motel?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Chaos too? I expected you to tell me to eat a dick



frankly if i hadn't made a gif of the scene before, i'd be so inclined

you can crop your images with imgur's online editor, for fuck's sake. you can crop them with _paint_. how useless can you get?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Chaos too? I expected you to tell me to eat a dick



I'm avoiding doing a lab report.

I have nothing to procrastinate with, so I ran with it


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> EDIT - And the new poster gets to it before me


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4WZpiCgSmEQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

yeah, it was Luc


"you ever get the feelin god's laughing at you?"

"why? just cause we shot the guy thats lookin to kill the guy that you're just dying to see dead?"


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

But really though how does this game even work?


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

We need Big Koumei Pump in here.



Kurou said:


> But really though how does this game even work?



Think about scenarios and who would eliminate who.  I've done it a few times.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> frankly if i hadn't made a gif of the scene before, i'd be so inclined
> 
> you can crop your images with imgur's online editor, for fuck's sake. you can crop them with _paint_. how useless can you get?



Pretty useless actually


you should see me when I'm not trying



OH WAIT



ChaosTheory123 said:


> I'm avoiding doing a lab report.
> 
> I have nothing to procrastinate with, so I ran with it




Makes much more sense


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Dat copy paste ability. :hestonlaugh


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh, well then I believe Luc summed up who would be the number one contenders already


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Gemini Edlab said:


> Dat copy paste ability. :hestonlaugh



You expect MORE effort?


----------



## Kazu (Mar 25, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> I feel bad for Kazuakisama.
> 
> He has to contend with GM, Judas, Es, Abigail, Nihilus, and me all at once.
> 
> He might as well just be Jeff Hardy walking into Kane and the Undertaker at the Royal Rumble 2001.



Couldn't get any more one-sided.


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> You expect MORE effort?



I posted this image to remind ya a certain request you got to do.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> But really though how does this game even work?


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

kazuakisama's set freaks me out cos that looks exactly like hayate the combat butler but it's apparently a woman


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

And 7 pages? Great.


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

One more thing. 11 votes and still 4 stars? :hestonlaugh


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Fujita can't win.

Mirage is going to interfere and pull her out of the ring, trying to show her his true affections. 

Unfortunately it still counts as an elimination.


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Gemini Edlab said:


> I posted this image to remind ya a certain request you got to do.



I'll think about it eventually I'm sure


----------



## Xiammes (Mar 25, 2014)

Glad I have no influence in the OBD, that would be terrible.

Modbat solo's with mod hax, Willy is far to early to fight him off.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Lucaniel said:


> kazuakisama's set freaks me out cos that looks exactly like hayate the combat butler but it's apparently a woman



That's Arcueid Brunstud as Archtype Earth


I think, I dunno anymore.



damn weabs


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> I'll think about it eventually I'm sure


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Xiammes said:


> Glad I have no influence in the OBD, that would be terrible.



Have some of mine

I'd like to say I don't have any... but then I see all the fuckers that butcher and regurgitate my arguments without knowing where the fuck they come from.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> Fujita can't win.
> 
> Mirage is going to interfere and pull her out of the ring, trying to show her his true affections.
> 
> Unfortunately it still counts as an elimination.



He's going to a hospital after it however


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Man, if me and Blade teamed up we'd go far



If only he were here with us now


----------



## ChaosTheory123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Man, if me and Blade teamed up we'd go far
> 
> 
> 
> If only he were here with us now



I feel Blade would be carrying your ass the entire way


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

> He's going to a hospital after it however



Fujita just goes Taker on his ass:

[YOUTUBE]IyZ5bG8gBxg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Qinglong (Mar 25, 2014)

It will be the first time Mirage grabs her attention

and it'll be the last


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Man, if me and Blade teamed up we'd go far
> 
> 
> 
> If only he were here with us now





If only.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

ChaosTheory123 said:


> I feel Blade would be carrying your ass the entire way



nah, I'd say I was pretty good at flaming and debating back when I actually gave enough of a fuck to care


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Gemini Edlab said:


> If only.



You'd like Blade, he was an awesome guy


----------



## KaiserWombat (Mar 25, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Fang and CD are basically the D-Generation X of the OBD.



Please don't degrade Fang or Dragoon with such a mediocre comparison

Those two are actually rather funny on a consistent basis, for one


----------



## Monna (Mar 25, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> Regicide, dartg, OS, and fluttershit are eliminated.
> 
> Reg by Chaos.
> OS and dartg by Dandy.
> Fluttershit by Aldric.


All is right in the world


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

I can see Chaos lasting for a while. But a lot of threats come his way starting with Teddy.

Then EM comes in and he gets into a huge DB-related argument with EM, but Chaos is gassed out by then. He gets tired and EM gives him a number of low blows, allowing him to go over and eliminate Chaos.

This is a scenario I can see happening.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

Blade spiritual form will take out many opponents
Speaking of which I'd look out for OG and Beta at the end there, they know they stand no chance alone so I see a team up incoming if OG can last.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

The fact that he's an insomniac won't help either.


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> You'd like Blade, he was an awesome guy




He may lurk though, who knows.


----------



## teddy (Mar 25, 2014)

Gemini Edlab said:


> He may lurk though, who knows.



His spirit will live on


like delsin


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Me, blade and GM would go on a rampage

GM would spear Es and break him in half throwing him out

me and Blade would set up the table and 3d guys like Beta,taco and Leon


it would be glorious


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

? said:


> His spirit will live on
> 
> 
> like delsin


----------



## Qinglong (Mar 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Blade spiritual form will take out many opponents
> Speaking of which I'd look out for OG and Beta at the end there, they know they stand no chance alone so I see a team up incoming if OG can last.



The only team up OG can make is with losing


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Raidou would try and run up on us and I'd catch him with a chair and while he was dazed GM would choke slam him out of the ring


Ulti and zen would be commentating


----------



## teddy (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Me, blade and GM would go on a rampage
> 
> GM would spear Es and break him in half throwing him out
> 
> ...



So ya'll kinda like the shield then?

[YOUTUBE]vCxrdaJFSaQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Me, blade and GM would go on a rampage
> 
> GM would spear Es and break him in half throwing him out
> 
> ...




3 Gemini brothers attacking at the same time.


----------



## Louis Cyphre (Mar 25, 2014)

Qinglong said:


> The only team up OG can make is with losing


And Cupcakes


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Saga would try and blow us up with the dynamite he hid under the ring, but blade would sacrifice himself to help us escape and we'd avenge him by hitting him with rock bottom, SCS and GM finishing him off with the peoples elbow to the throat


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Then it would turn out Blade survived the explosion and is expected to make a full recovery 


manlyfucking1


----------



## KaiserWombat (Mar 25, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> [YOUTUBE]FeltoecLmcM[/YOUTUBE]



Man, after all these recent Roman Reigns Spears, I had forgotten all about Edge's Running Hug finisher (seriously, dude should've invested in _anything else_ post-neck surgery, looked terrible and crippled his upper spine further with every usage)

Though Batista isn't at all better with his version, he at least looks the part of a man who should use a Spear if he was remotely in good condition

Thankfully, Ziggler is a bumping machine and lives to make others awesome


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 16 (12 members and 4 guests)*


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

? said:


> So ya'll kinda like the shield then?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]vCxrdaJFSaQ[/YOUTUBE]



oh god 



Gemini Edlab said:


> 3 Gemini brothers attacking at the same time.



Gemini Blade, Gemini Movement Gemini Kurou


The devastating triplets


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Genyosai was honestly pretty revolutionary. He was among the first to store his calcs in blogs and got that trend started.

But Chaos probably took it further.

Genyosai could give Chaos some fight but he'll be eliminated around the time Teddy comes in.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 25, 2014)

Kuoru you're going in rather early, can you even  survive in the ring with Fang, Raidou and Saga before GM & Blade even have the chance to come out?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Genyosai didnt have much stamina for debating so meh


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 25, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Kuoru you're going in rather early, can you even  survive in the ring with *Fang, Raidou and Saga* before GM & Blade even have the chance to come out?



well, that was kind of a drop-off


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Fang would be my only worry there Freddie and it's a good thing he wouldnt waste his time with me

leaving me to dispose of the rabble :ignoramus


he'd probably be cracking ^ (use bro) jokes the whole time too


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

oh wait, Abigail would be in shortly afterward



he'd have no mercy


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

time to get the hell out of dodge


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

This was a set up niggermind I know it


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Fred firing those sly revenging shots at Kurou. :hestonlaugh


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Just stay in the corner like Punk.

How will Teddy and Qing handle Chaos?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Freddie would probably win cause no one will touch him while he's wearing that set


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 25, 2014)

It's true Kurou, which is why nevermind didn't include me to make things fair.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

We discriminate here.

No ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) allowed.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> Just stay in the corner like Punk.
> 
> How will Teddy and Qing handle Chaos?



Chaos could handle them both even at his worst


no offense


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Roman and Raidou are there too.

Ulti will come in soon also. Very underrated here.


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

> Kazuakisama (entered into a buzzsaw)



Just read it. :hestonlaugh


----------



## Qinglong (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Chaos could handle them both even at his worst
> 
> 
> no offense



Steal from my main

it's the only way


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

If I'm still in the ring I'll get rid of raidou


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

What the fuck qin you can't do that


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Pipboy...wasn't he really pedantic?

Fang knows how to deal with that sort.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Can he do that?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

HOW DARE YOU!!!


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

I gave you life you bastard and you turn on me?!!?




scoundrel, scumbag, rotten apple,


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

I should have castrated you when I had the chance!!!


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Galaxian ^ (use bro)'s Wrath is on.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll remember this Qin


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Show them your wrath, ^ (use bro).


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

YOU, ME. CAGE MATCH, RIGHT HERE, RIGHT NOW, NEXT SUNDAY ON PAPER VIEW!!!!!!!madmad


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

We all support you here.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou whines a lot. Ulti sneaks up from behind and dropkicks him out of the ring.

Fact?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Come with me Eldab


REAL MEN RIDE EACH OTHER!!


exit stage left


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Wow. :hestonlaugh


----------



## Qinglong (Mar 25, 2014)

>expecting a ^ (use bro) to not steal


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Come with me Eldab
> 
> 
> REAL MEN RIDE EACH OTHER!!
> ...


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

If Qin wasn't a treacherous bastard me and Ulti could have a decent match


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou's a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)? 

If Ulti hadn't eliminated him he'd be disqualified.


----------



## Es (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou bringing a whole new meaning to the word Dark Rage


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Did ^ (use bro) mind just call Elzam and Sanger ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?



:toppestfuckinglel


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Oho. Es backstabbed you Kurou.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

what makes that funnier is he's wearing a muv-luv set




toppestfuckingkek even


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

pfft, as if Es is even relevant here. He could probably win this cause everyone would ignore his existence 


/sagaheston


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

That galaxian ^ (use bro). Oneshotting Es like a true ^ (use bro). :hestonlaugh


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Es won't fuck wit me, he knows I got it



:ross


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

I'll take care of Es.

[YOUTUBE]MKM3qXy6V28[/YOUTUBE]

Then Kurou laughs at his elimination. :uva

For the purposes of this match Es is trans.


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

*Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 20 (11 members and 9 guests)*


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> I'll take care of Es.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]MKM3qXy6V28[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> If I'm still in the ring I'll get rid of raidou



Unfortunately he couldn't finish that response due to having no internet.


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Es and current Fred as tag team


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Tranny and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Unfortunately he couldn't finish that response due to having no internet.



I paid off my neighbor

I have internet (until I lag him) 



Gemini Edlab said:


> Es and current Fred as tag team


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 25, 2014)

Es said:


> Aw niggermind you did not just compare me to OG



[YOUTUBE]FMW-3xz6GCQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

No one fucking saw that


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> I paid off my neighbor
> 
> I have internet (until I lag him)



Rated R ^ (use bro) Star internet


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Still not five stars? SMH


----------



## Es (Mar 25, 2014)

Gemini Edlab said:


> Es and current Fred as tag team


I steal Saga's bombs strap them to Fred and toss him at Kurou and NM

GG


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

How am I being inconsistent by saying you dont need to be relevant for me to acknowledge you?


I can acknowledged the fact that imagine's a lazy ^ (use bro) but that doesnt make him relevant here

If you're referring to the comment about anyone acknowledging your existence then it's a shame how only me and niggermind have done so and he turned you into a tranny. Are you sure you want that to be an acknowledgement on your part?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> Still not five stars? SMH



There you go.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Granted no one else seems to be dismissing that so I guess that makes you a trap, congratulations


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

After 16 fucking votes, it is NOW 5 stars? ^ (use bro).


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Es penis confirmed just for show


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 25, 2014)

Es said:


> I steal Saga's bombs strap them to Fred and toss him at Kurou and NM
> 
> GG



Backstabbing and stealing at once


when did you switch roles with Kurou


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

did you ever fix that erectile dysfunction Es?


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

This thread.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

fuck wit me, you know I got it


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Fred slaying Es.

His own tag team partner.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Also, you don't seem to be fucking up your spelling


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Come wit me, you know I got it


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Ok ok, let's deal with some big threats now.

Kaiser and willy.

Mod hax. How will that be dealt with?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Dream comes out of nowhere and demods them



the OBD subsequently mauls him


----------



## Es (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> How am I being inconsistent by saying you dont need to be relevant for me to acknowledge you?
> 
> 
> I can acknowledged the fact that imagine's a lazy ^ (use bro) but that doesnt make him relevant here
> ...


"You represent everything wrong with a ^ (use bro)"

All the salt I've somehow spontaneously generated from you says otherwise.


----------



## Qinglong (Mar 25, 2014)

If willy is unprepped there's a chance

spam cancerdome lines at kaiser until he nukes the section defaulting the match


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Dream comes out of nowhere and demods them
> 
> the OBD subsequently mauls him



Interference again.

The collective Hivemind clothesline. 

The Clothesline from Hivemind.

[youtube]QCas5Sg8bZA[/youtube]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> Ok ok, let's deal with some big threats now.
> 
> Kaiser and willy.
> 
> Mod hax. How will that be dealt with?



Blade, blade shall handle them.












Gemini Edlab said:


> After 16 fucking votes, it is NOW 5 stars? ^ (use bro).



I didn't even think I'd have to help.


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou rapping/styling on Es with no mercy. 

Es do something otherwise it's like i am watching Touma from no aru vs G (Shadow Skill).


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Es said:


> "You represent everything wrong with a ^ (use bro)"
> 
> All the salt I've somehow spontaneously generated from you says otherwise.



You made me angry with one IS pic, big whoop, I then dropped it.
where is all this so called salt coming from then? If you mean me harping on you I do that to everyone who gives me an opening. It's kind of what I do


----------



## Es (Mar 25, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> Backstabbing and stealing at once
> 
> 
> when did you switch roles with Kurou



Since I killed you 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9nwcpGZE6A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

You seem awfully angry


Someone didnt have his wheaties today


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

While freddie,Kurou, and Es are fighting a mysterious masked guest known as Attez appears and takes them out in an instant then leaves the ring just as fast as he appeared


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Hey, if you do that, you can shove your dustbin DVD collection into the empty whole your castration leaves 

Have a snickers Es


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> While freddie,Kurou, and Es are fighting a mysterious masked guest known as Attez appears and takes them out in an instant then leaves the ring just as fast as he appeared



Little do we know. Little do we know. 

Anyway, Saga eliminated himself.

How?

He wants to go and use a plane as a weapon, but he doesn't realize that a ring out is an elimination.

[YOUTUBE]DxSTYmzmc8Y[/YOUTUBE]

Sort of like Drew Carey, but for a different reason.

Legit?


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Don't eliminate saga like that


he really would blow up the ring then


----------



## Es (Mar 25, 2014)

> We've already confirmed your dick is for show why not just lop it off and go for your true calling


Anything made up by you is as confirmed as fake SRW leaks


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

He's too busy running for his plane.


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

More like Saga would blow up the whole stadium along with him.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

he'd dive bomb us with the plane after he takes off


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

But he's still eliminated. 

Then Blade shoots his plane down with a Stinger.

[YOUTUBE]TH0XlsbEw4o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Es (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Hey, if you do that, you can shove your dustbin DVD collection into the empty whole your castration leaves



I still find it amusing you can try to use a joke made by luc thinking it will even phase me in the slightest. Not to mention a Dunbine DVD collection would cost more then your net connection so at least I can say I get paid more then your ass


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

If it didnt phase you you wouldnt have brought it up



wasnt that your line of reasoning a few pages back?


one step forward, two steps back as usual


and that's nice. Still wouldnt get anyone but you to watch it


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Brohan and Ulti go at it. Who wins?

Ulti starts by throwing his laptop at Brohan.


----------



## Kurou (Mar 25, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> But he's still eliminated.
> 
> Then Blade shoots his plane down with a Stinger.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]TH0XlsbEw4o[/YOUTUBE]




So Blade's in the ring then?



We proceed to stomp :ignoramus


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Mar 25, 2014)

OBD wouldn't even waste their stamina on Blade because they know he'll keep coming back.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

That resurrection and duplication will be hard to beat.


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> Brohan and Ulti go at it. Who wins?
> 
> Ulti starts by throwing his laptop at Brohan.



Headshot. :hestonlaugh

Jabronihan calcs the damage he received. :hestonlaugh


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 25, 2014)

Allowing the sneaky Ulti to dropkick him out of the ring again? 

Calcing during a fight isn't a good thing.


----------



## Gemini Edlab (Mar 25, 2014)

Jabronihan tries for a chokeslam, Ulti is drunk again so he avoids it and tries for a dropkick.


To be continued.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> Brohan and Ulti go at it. Who wins?
> 
> Ulti starts by throwing his laptop at Brohan.



oh man both are rusty, but Brohan has some mean calcs.
He just might calculate just the right moment to throw him out of the ring.


----------



## Ultimate Deathsaurer (Mar 25, 2014)

Let's be honest here. I just sit back and watch as everyone gradually gets themselves banned. Then I cry because I watched everything burn to the ground.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 25, 2014)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Let's be honest here. I just sit back and watch as everyone gradually gets themselves banned. Then I cry because I watched everything burn to the ground.



The end is coming UD, lets watch it all burn, what little is left.


----------



## teddy (Mar 25, 2014)

Kurou said:


> Dream comes out of nowhere and demods them
> 
> 
> 
> the OBD subsequently mauls him



Preet McMahon with the admin hijinks


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 25, 2014)

cheating bastard


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 25, 2014)

Ultimate Deathsaurer said:


> Let's be honest here. I just sit back and watch as everyone gradually gets themselves banned. Then I cry because I watched everything burn to the ground.



UD is the Crying Indian


----------



## Es (Mar 25, 2014)

Crimson Dragoon said:


> UD is the Crying Indian


----------



## Kazu (Mar 26, 2014)

Just a note, but you have qinglong listed twice


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 26, 2014)

Looks like it.

Eliminated for duping.


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 26, 2014)

So when will EM get his toaster? 








chopped?


----------



## Qinglong (Mar 26, 2014)

Nevermind said:


> Looks like it.
> 
> Eliminated for duping.



There goes my main with me

Oh wait drop kicked by Ulti


----------



## Solar (Mar 26, 2014)

I don't even get filler status? Does that mean I'm the challenge at OBDmania?


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 26, 2014)

ahahahahahaha

no


----------



## Solid Dealb (Mar 26, 2014)

:hestonlaugh.

And 16 pages.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Mar 26, 2014)

bern isn't even santino tier


----------



## Solar (Mar 26, 2014)

I still have a career, though


----------



## Solid Dealb (Mar 26, 2014)

Bern is better than Flutter though. She could last like 1 minute longer than him.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Mar 26, 2014)

Poor Bern, you must redeem yourself somehow.


----------



## Solar (Mar 26, 2014)

Solid Dealb said:


> Bern is better than Flutter though. She could last like 1 minute longer than him.



Thank you, not cd



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Poor Bern, you must redeem yourself somehow.



I will come back to glory someday. Just not now.


----------



## Solid Dealb (Mar 26, 2014)

Glad you liked my comment, Bern.


----------



## Amae (Mar 26, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> I will come back to glory someday. Just not now.


I wouldn't attempt it.


----------



## teddy (Mar 26, 2014)

Bernkastel said:


> I still have a career, though



You serve the slushies and clean out the toilets after the crowds piss and shit their way through a divas match


see? you have value


----------



## Nikushimi (Mar 27, 2014)

Itachi solos.


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 28, 2014)

So what happens with OG and Beta?

Do they eliminate each other or dos Luc knock them both out of the ring at the same time?


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 28, 2014)

If Beta/alpha feeds OG with cupcakes he could win but He is too Beta for that.


----------



## Lucaniel (Mar 28, 2014)

OG is more powerful than alpha


----------



## shade0180 (Mar 28, 2014)

Yea he is. OG drops Alpha then.


----------



## Qinglong (Mar 28, 2014)

Beta gets confused over OG's gender, he grabs a frying pan and flips him out of the ring


----------



## Nevermind (Mar 28, 2014)

Sounds legit. Elimination via frying pan.

Now back to Brohan and Ulti.


----------



## Fenrir (Mar 29, 2014)

>Internet dies for 5 days
>Comes back
>OBDmania
>Beta/Omega-13
>Finished with frying pan by Bishounigger





Louis Cyphre said:


> My Goodness
> Beta, you should change your name already



I should (and have wanted to for ages now really)

but I just can't be asked and I have a gut feeling that not a difference would be made


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Mar 29, 2014)

Dandy gets stoned out of his mind and trolls himself by Forfeiting?


----------



## OtherGalaxy (Mar 30, 2014)

that definitely sounds like dandy


----------



## Kurou (Apr 3, 2014)

And then he wakes up in the hospital down the road and realizes it was just a dream



he was destroyed by the Gemini brothers before he could process the thought of fighting back


----------



## Brohan in Spirit Form (Apr 3, 2014)

My body isnt even real, your attacks passed right through me and hit that Beggar Nevermind in the back of the head


----------



## Brohan in Spirit Form (Apr 3, 2014)

I'm here to tell you it is time to get lost


----------



## Brohan in Spirit Form (Apr 3, 2014)

Me and Ulti are secretly tag partners, we fought to distract the gemini brothers long enough to take them out.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 3, 2014)

Kurou is the first Gemini brother to fall


Obviously because he's black.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 3, 2014)

Brohan in Spirit Form said:


> Me and Ulti are secretly tag partners, we fought to distract the gemini brothers long enough to take them out.



We form an alliance and dominate only for me to betray you and eliminate you.


----------



## teddy (Apr 3, 2014)

A jannetty.  now and forever


----------



## Ulti (Apr 3, 2014)

Just look at him trying to run away by jumping through a window.


----------



## Ulti (Apr 3, 2014)

I'll pull a CM Punk at royal rumble 2010 and basically cut a massive promo whilst eliminating people.

I'll give some woman the GTS as well.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 3, 2014)

Bureido running promos on dead ^ (use bro) now


----------



## Ulti (Apr 3, 2014)

From 4:30 onwards


----------



## Ulti (Apr 3, 2014)

It's funny because Kurou is basically JTG :hestonlaugh


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NgYoYTbnPo4[/YOUTUBE]

I think this is appropriate to post now


----------



## Ulti (Apr 3, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]J3kqfuGHbeI[/YOUTUBE]

My plan for the rumble


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 3, 2014)

Nuclear promos will be unleashed. None will survive


----------



## Ulti (Apr 3, 2014)

You can just imagine all the jobbers :hestonlaugh

For example Matt the black


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 3, 2014)

Bureido casually backhands him and puts Iwandumbnigger in a Stone Cold Bureido Stunner :hestonmaybe


----------



## Galo de Lion (Apr 4, 2014)

> 1. ChaosTheory123 (gassed out, eliminated by EM because lolDB)
> 2. Regicide (eliminated by Chaos)
> 3. Genyosai (eliminated by Chaos)
> 4. Teddy
> ...



Why am I not on the list?


----------



## teddy (Apr 4, 2014)

Why should you be on the list?


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 4, 2014)

Because you're just like Touma, TTGL.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 4, 2014)

Even Dartg could take out TTGL.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 4, 2014)

Even Huntring's mummified corpse in the ring can take out TTGL


----------



## Es (Apr 4, 2014)

Even my grandma's 12 year old dog with arthritis can one shot TTGL


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 4, 2014)

TTGL isn't even diva tier


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 4, 2014)

Dartg throws deadring at him and oneshots him


----------



## teddy (Apr 4, 2014)

TTGL wouldn't even be considered for a contract let alone a spot in the rumble


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 4, 2014)

TTGL couldn't even make it pass Tough Enough


----------



## NightmareCinema (Apr 4, 2014)

Freddie Mercury said:


> TTGL couldn't even make it pass Tough Enough



Correction: he couldn't even get into Tough Enough.


----------



## Freddy Mercury (Apr 4, 2014)

NightmareCinema said:


> Correction: he couldn't even get into Tough Enough.



damn son

lowblow


----------



## Ulti (Apr 4, 2014)

TTGL would end up like Muhammed Hassan in the 2005 rumble.


----------



## teddy (Apr 4, 2014)

_THIS FIRE BUUUUUURNS


ALWAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAYS_


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 4, 2014)

EVEN THROUGH THE DARKEST DAYS

THESE PROMOS BUUUUUUUUUURN

AAAAAAAALWAYS


----------



## Amae (Apr 4, 2014)

TTGL wasn't put in because he would win it, just like me.


----------



## Nevermind (Apr 7, 2014)

Hunteri Heroci said:


> You can just imagine all the jobbers :hestonlaugh
> 
> For example Matt the black



Matt the black tries to interfere and take out Blade.

Blade shouts "yellow teeth ^ (use bro)."

He runs backstage in tears. :heston


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Apr 7, 2014)

*Comic Book Guy enters the arena!*

*Battledomers in the Rumble briefly stare in shock*

*Comic Book Guy walks down the ramp!*

*Comic Book Guy joins the announce table*

*Comic Book Guy winks to the camera*

"_We are live, in the Outskirts Battledome, ladies and gentlemen!

And so far, this has been a slobberknocker!"_


----------



## OS (Apr 8, 2014)

I demand to be brought back to life.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## shade0180 (Apr 8, 2014)

Blade is the only one that can return endlessly.


----------



## Es (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes we've been over this pages ago


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 8, 2014)

CD Voltekka's the cancerdome as a side effect of his duel with the others?


----------



## Kurou (Apr 8, 2014)

im game


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 8, 2014)

More like you lay out a bucket of KFC for him over the spikes, UR


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Apr 8, 2014)

GiveRobert20dollars said:


> More like you lay out a bucket of KFC for him over the spikes, UR



Could  just stick the chicken through the spikes and he'd go for it.


----------



## GiveRobert20dollars (Apr 8, 2014)

Whatever works


----------



## Kurou (Apr 8, 2014)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> NOT EVEN A DAY LATER
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I was being random, but hey, at least I make it to the stage


you're even more worthless than Es at a spelling contest


----------



## shade0180 (Apr 8, 2014)

Kurou would be too busy stealing the crowds/watchers possession/wallet/phone to even think of entering the ring.


----------

